# A few pics of Lisbon.



## Capt Lightning (Mar 22, 2019)

Pic 1 was taken from window of plane flying over N. Portugal.


View from our hotel balcony.


Narrow streets and hills that define Lisbon.  Note the church on the hill.

Now this is what I mean about tiled roads.  Can you imagine how long this took to build?


OK that's it for the minute - more to come.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2019)

Lovely... I love the Wedgwood colour of that building..


----------



## jujube (Mar 22, 2019)

The great thing about the tiled streets and sidewalks is that it's easy to tear the street up for repairs. They can just dig out the small area they need and then  just put everything back like it was.

I saw several places they were doing that when I was there.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2019)

My girlfriend's hubby wants them to move to Portugal, he loves it so much.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 23, 2019)

Strang language over there. I took a week off when I was working in Spain thinking there would be no language barrier. Wrong!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2019)

Great pictures, I like those tiled roads!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 23, 2019)

Beautiful photos. I had a supervisor who traveled all over the world and she said Portugal was her favorite country out of all that she visited. Looks like the weather was perfect for your visit.


----------



## oldman (Mar 24, 2019)

Nice pictures. I really appreciate the time and effort it took to build those roads.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 24, 2019)

Thanks for sharing CL....you're pretty good with a camera


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2019)

More pics please Capt.... ...where were your favourite parts..where did you eat, did you go to the beach, what was the traffic like where you were staying ?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 25, 2019)

I'll try to sort out a few more pics, but as my daughter says, you're better going online because you'll probably get a better photo!  Anyway - favourite parts.  Well, how I work it is... look at Tripadvisor, Lonely planet etc.  for the 'must see' attractions, and then avoid them like the plague.  What we really enjoyed in Lisbon and other cities, is to get off the beaten track and explore the maze of tiny streets of the old city.  There are free walking tours that will take you to these, but we prefer to just go on our own.  No map, no satnav - just go.  It is fantastic the number of tiny shops, restaurants etc.. you find where you can get a decent meal for a few Euros.

Places to eat - again avoid the tourist traps.   IMO, the best places are just off the beaten track, down roads that you mightn't normally walk, but are quite safe.  If you know Lisbon, then you will recognise the Marques de Pombal area, and that is where we tend to stay.  There are numerous small restaurants round there.  We've eaten great local dinners with wine for under 30 Euro (for two).

We're not beach people.  We have great beaches here, so they're not an important part of holidays.  However, most locals go to Cascais which is a beautiful seaside town, about 45 min my train.  Public transport is dirt cheap and the return journey is under 4 Euro for seniors.

The Traffic is horrendous, but it does stop for red lights ans pedestrian crossings.  The popular way to get about is to hire an electric scooter.    I'm busy today, but I'll try to find some pics.  (I never photograph food )


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2019)

Sounds all very much like many parts of Spain away from the tourist spots.....although I have to admit loving the beaches, even though I don't lie on the beach, I do love the beach restaurants.. but we do travel into the mountains and the remote villages away from the tourist crowds, whenever we can in Spain, Italy, Greece etc.. 

No don't post generic pictures from TA etc.. we'd just like to see the places you enjoyed on your trip... taken by you...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 25, 2019)

Confession, this is the one piece of food that I did photograph.  I don't know what it's called, but it is made by drizzling egg yolks into sweetened rose water.  It has about 1 million calories per portion, but tastes sensational.


A few random pics....

Praça do Comércio (Commercial centre)  set on the north bank of the Tegus river in Lisbon.



A tiled panel on the side of an old  restored theatre.



Another pic taken in Cascais.  



Ever been to Seville?  Mrs L and elder daughter are off there for a 'girlie' holiday in a few weeks.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice pics..I particularly like that concoction you had for dinner it sounds divine..


Yes I've been to Seville, in fact just last summer we drove there for the day from Marbella... it was extremely hot over 40 degrees, and there wasn't a lot of shelter. The shopping is fabulous, and we took a tour bus for an an hour and a half around the city to get to see the sights quickly as we were only there for the day .. but in just the one day we spent there, we really found it a dirty run down, graffiti ridden horrible place ... not mincing my words here, because I know southern Spain extremely well, been all over, and lived there for 10 years, but Seville is one of the worst places I've visited... not my cup of tea at all..

I have pictures somewhere...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 25, 2019)

Much as we love Lisbon, depending on how you view it, I could say the same things.  Much of it is crumbling, dirty, covered in graffiti with cigarette ends everywhere. The pavements are as smooth as a ploughed field....  BUT it has the feeling of a real living city, not just a tourist attraction.


----------

